# Hoyt Prevail 40 X3 Long Term Review



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

After four months of testing, here is my review of the Hoyt Prevail 40 with X3 cams.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUE5W3XpxdI


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm having a ton of fun shooting my Prevail with the X3 as well.
My podium had spirals, I got my Prevail with x3 just to get 75% and tame the valley a bit.
I'll probably pick up 65% letoff mods one day just to see...
This bow is a shooter and the draw cycle ruins you for any other bow you shoot.
It is so smooth and no hill or dump, straight into the wall.
I'm fine with the softer back wall, and even removed the draw stop.
I shoot my button release as back tension, I like the forgiveness.


----------



## markselby (Jun 17, 2017)

sufyan will get help from this forum

----------------------------------------
a research based approach about Health,Fitness Weight Lose.Chk How to Lose Hips Fat and other Fitness Related Tips.We Working Related Research Work.


----------



## thomasjack (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm in the same situations! You can always send me a message to talk about it.


----------



## mypslgate (Jan 13, 2018)

how to learn target archery can you explain?


----------

